

Ask HN: Did Leibniz beat Newton? - da5e

In The Information, Jame Gleick posits that Leibniz "triumphed" over Newton during Babbage's time, becoming the preferred Calculus. Is today's Calculus more Leibniz than Newton?
======
mthomas
The details of the Calculus were not worked out until decades after Newton and
Leibniz: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematical_analysis>.

However, the notation that most people use to denote infinitesimals and
differentiation is Leibniz's notation:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leibnizs_notation>

